# Anobdy sweep in Saginaw



## DJ Contracting

I'm looking for anybody that will sweep a parking lot for me this will be a one time deal basically cleaning up after plowing season Thanks Joe. Sorry for the misspelling in the title.


----------



## MrBillsLawn

We sweep out of grand rapids mi, and would be willing to travel. Just have to cover travel time. let me know 616-292-8482. -bill


----------



## DJ Contracting

Thanks MrBills however I have it covered.


----------



## recon2

myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## recon2

yyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## recon2

opps sorry


----------

